# ChampCar Says so long to Trans-Am



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

*CHAMP CAR WORLD SERIES STATEMENT REGARDING THE TRANS-AM SERIES*

INDIANAPOLIS (December 12, 2005) - What follows are statements from the Champ Car World Series regarding its future with the Trans-Am Series. As of today, the Champ Car World Series will no longer be affiliated as the sanctioning body of the Trans-Am Series. Any use of the following quotes should be attributed to Champ Car President Steve Johnson.

"We have elected not to renew the licensing agreement with the Trans-Am Series. Any further comment on the matter should come from Trans-Am."

"Trans-Am ha d been a mainstay in road racing for many years and has been a popular component of our three-day festivals of speed for the last two seasons. We have enjoyed havi ng the Trans-Am series compete at our events, our fans enjoyed the series and we wish the series, and all its competitors, the best of luck in the future."


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I saw that.

The interesting part of the whole deal is Steve Johnson, CART president, was the SCCA president and obviously had close ties and a lot of knowledge about the Trans-Am program. Very curious.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I love road racing of almost any kind, but for some reason TransAm bored me to death. I think it was the NASCAR sameness of the field.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

#98 said:


> I love road racing of almost any kind, but for some reason TransAm bored me to death. I think it was the NASCAR sameness of the field.


Somehow Trans-Am cannot capture the competitive racing of the Aussie V8 Supercar series. That's great racing. :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Somehow Trans-Am cannot capture the competitive racing of the Aussie V8 Supercar series. That's great racing. :thumbup:


 I agree.

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/85/


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

racerdave said:


> Somehow Trans-Am cannot capture the competitive racing of the Aussie V8 Supercar series. That's great racing. :thumbup:


Too many alternatives in the US. Plus the huge jugernaut that is NASCAR kills major media attention for virtually any other form of motorsports in the US.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Too many alternatives in the US. Plus the huge jugernaut that is NASCAR kills major media attention for virtually any other form of motorsports in the US.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Artslinger said:


>


 :dunno:


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

racerdave said:


> Somehow Trans-Am cannot capture the competitive racing of the Aussie V8 Supercar series. That's great racing. :thumbup:


I was visiting friends Down Under in 2003, and watched the 24hr Mount Panorama Race in Bathurst on TV. I enjoyed it very much, it was indeed great racing. But apparently the locals weren't even half excited as I was, didn't know why.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

So I wonder if Champ is fixing to associate itself with Grand Am since the 2006 Long Beach GP is also featuring a Rolex Series DP race the same weekend.

I've been watching the DTM and BTCC series on SPEED lately. Now there's some great racing. Some really aggressive sh*t goes on there, especially the Brits.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

dwette said:


> So I wonder if Champ is fixing to associate itself with Grand Am since the 2006 Long Beach GP is also featuring a Rolex Series DP race the same weekend.


Yes. And ironically enough the ALMS will run at IRL street/road races.

A sad state of affairs in professional road racing in the US.


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Yes. And ironically enough the ALMS will run at IRL street/road races.
> 
> A sad state of affairs in professional road racing in the US.


But I am ready to start watching PTG running in ALMS. As long as they don't start doing ovals and bump drafting.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

dwette said:


> But I am ready to start watching PTG running in ALMS. As long as they don't start doing ovals and bump drafting.


 :rofl:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Trans-Am slipped too far away from it's original production car based roots :dunno: :thumbdwn: that's what made it so popular way back when ...


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

The AU V8 Touring Car series is absolutely my favorite series to spectate, especially at the Bathurst track. I've been racing for a while and even I get nervous watching those guys.

TeamM3-Spot on. And exactly what I was saying to my friend yesterday. They lost the plot when they moved away from production-style Boss Mustangs and Z28 Camaros to these shells over tube frames. People want to see production-based cars...it gives them something to connect with.


----------

